# Amazing Hotmark 70 vinyl story



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I went to a trade show today( nnep show in columbus,ohio). I saw a vendor cut a design using Hotmark and press it on a shirt. After he removed the mylar, he pressed the shirt again using no teflon sheeta and the vinyl never stuck to the platen. I was amazed that the vinyl held up and never stuck to the platen. I always swear by the Hotmark vinyl, but this was simply amazing . ..... Jb


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Amazing Homark 70 story*



COEDS said:


> I went to a trade show today( nnep show in columbus,ohio). I saw a vendor cut a design using Hotmark and press it on a shirt. After he removed the mylar, he pressed the shirt again using no teflon sheeta and the vinyl never stuck to the platen. I was amazed that the vinyl held up and never stuck to the platen. I always swear by the Hotmark vinyl, but this was simply amazing . ..... Jb


that is pretty amazing. 

what vendor sells the product?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes neither does multicut nor thermoflex plus, but I always use teflon sheet anyways. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## z3us (Mar 30, 2008)

I do eco-film this way with good results..


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

yeah my vinyl doesnt stick to the platen either.. ive used several types.... i like to use the teflon sheet to keep the shirt clean but i dont need to use it to protect the vinyl or the platen..


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks to all of you for responding. I never knew thisbefore today. I told my wife and she said that she already knew about it. I guess you really learn something new everyday. I will always use a teflon sheet for safety. ...... JB


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

The main selling point of this ability is that your customer can iron directly over the design - somehting uncommon with most transfer materials or screen print.

However, everyone should be sure to make sure that their material is compatible before offering this.

Our material that does this is Eco-Film, I made a mistake one time and ironed over one of my trade show shirts that was made from another film and ruined it before the show...


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I just wanted to give my experience with the hotmark. I had issues with wrinkling and the shirts looked horrible. I am not sure if you were at Richardsons and they were doing the pressing but that is where I saw it and I showed him the shirt I had done and he said he had not seen it ever do that, so he pressed a shirt there for me to take home and wash test and guess what, same thing as mine. Looks terrible. I do not know if this is a bad batch or what but I had to buy a whole roll for a few names and now I am stuck with a product I would not put on a shirt and give to someone.

It can't just be me because he gave me a shirt of his and pressed it there so I don't know what the problem is.

Just thought I would share.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I agree. My only experience with HotMark 70 is their red, and it puckered something awful.

I'll need to check this out with ThermoFlex Plus! (well, not with our heat press...I don't really want to deal with THAT mess!).


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Interesting...I never know you could do this! Always used a teflon sheet to protect the shirt AND to keep the vinyl from melting. Learn something new everyday!


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Chani said:


> I agree. My only experience with HotMark 70 is their red, and it puckered something awful.
> 
> I'll need to check this out with ThermoFlex Plus! (well, not with our heat press...I don't really want to deal with THAT mess!).


I have tried athletic gold (orange) and gray
Thermoflex is not any better (IMO)

Thanks and good luck


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Here is a photo from a prior thread on some of my testing of Hotmark. It worked well on thin lines, but had issues with puckering on larger coverage areas due to the thinness: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t29928.html#post175223


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have used hot mark for over 2 years and have nver had a problem. I mainly do names and numbers. I have not tried any thing bigger than that. I just got some eco-film and i really like it. It has a brighter look , compared to the hotmark. I think both weed really easy, but the hotmark will tear and the eco-film won't. I think the eco-film is a great product. I will be using it in the future. I like the feel of it a little better than the hotmark. ..... JB


----------



## george2 (Apr 30, 2008)

martinwoods said:


> I just wanted to give my experience with the hotmark. I had issues with wrinkling and the shirts looked horrible. I am not sure if you were at Richardsons and they were doing the pressing but that is where I saw it and I showed him the shirt I had done and he said he had not seen it ever do that, so he pressed a shirt there for me to take home and wash test and guess what, same thing as mine. Looks terrible. I do not know if this is a bad batch or what but I had to buy a whole roll for a few names and now I am stuck with a product I would not put on a shirt and give to someone.
> 
> It can't just be me because he gave me a shirt of his and pressed it there so I don't know what the problem is.
> 
> Just thought I would share.


Maybe it was the shirt? Were they prewashed?


----------



## acca (Jun 25, 2006)

If you use 50/50 shirts the puckering problem will not appear, with 100% cotton there is the wrinkling of the vinyl which does not look good. I am now experimenting by pressing the shirt once normally, then repress but have the graphic image face down on the spongy part of the heatpress. What I notice in doing that is the spongy material has a dimpled texture which leaves an imprint on the vinyl which may help retard the wrinkling.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

acca said:


> If you use 50/50 shirts the puckering problem will not appear, with 100% cotton there is the wrinkling of the vinyl which does not look good. I am now experimenting by pressing the shirt once normally, then repress but have the graphic image face down on the spongy part of the heatpress. What I notice in doing that is the spongy material has a dimpled texture which leaves an imprint on the vinyl which may help retard the wrinkling.


I use a item called a flex pad from www.acetransco.com it is a silicone shett that is textured. It works great fro applting transfers of all kinds. ..... JB


----------



## acca (Jun 25, 2006)

COEDS said:


> I use a item called a flex pad from Ace Transfer Company it is a silicone shett that is textured. It works great fro applting transfers of all kinds. ..... JB


Thanks JB,

In your experience does flexpad eliminate the wrinkling in the hotmark vinyl?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

acca said:


> Thanks JB,
> 
> In your experience does flexpad eliminate the wrinkling in the hotmark vinyl?


I have always used the flex pad( because I like the texturing look it leaves). I have never had issues of wrinkling. I have washed it, dried it and worn it and never had any issues. .... JB


----------

